# Spicy Nacho Soup Recipe



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Love doing this with ground venison. But made it with a Cajun goose sausage.... even better.

1 lbs ground meat (venison, elk, bear, goose)
1 pack of taco seasoning
1 can 10 oz. Condensed nacho cheese soup.
1 can 10 oz Rotell or other tomatoes with chillies
1 1/2 cup of milk

In pot brown meat (if you want less grease drain). Add remaining ingridents. Cook for about 15 mins or until heated through. Stir to keep from sticking. You can top with shredded cheese and Frito corn chips.

Quick easy soup.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That right there sounds very good, thanks for sharing!


----------

